# Long Horn 2



## Donde (Apr 18, 2022)

Posing on a window.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 18, 2022)

Good shot.....


----------



## Space Face (Apr 18, 2022)

Lovely beast.


----------



## terry_g (Apr 18, 2022)

Nicely captured!


----------



## Donde (Apr 18, 2022)

Could be _Amphelictus fuscipennis_


----------



## Donde (Apr 19, 2022)

A. milleri


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 20, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 21, 2022)

Nice shot of a cool looking little creature, Donde.


----------



## davholla (Apr 22, 2022)

Really good


----------

